# Fluval FX5 filter media ideas needed for EI dosing?



## Richardblack5 (23 Nov 2012)

Fluval FX5 filter media ideac needed for EI dosing?

This week I purchased Fluval FX5. I put in my noodles from my old filter and a water polishing pad also. I am unsure what else to put into the filter trays. I dose EI so swap >50% weekly so I am thinking I do not need ammonia media? Anybody any ideas about what media I should use?

I kept my old canister (aquamanta) filer to push water though my UV and CO2 reactor. I have put my carbon into this.
My setup is
400Lt planted
100+ small fish & some shrimp
Dose EI dry salts
CO2
KH6
PH 6.9
28c


----------



## Garuf (23 Nov 2012)

Media makes absolutely no difference at all to what you put into the filter. Noodles/ceramic and foam is all you really need. I like to add purigen and filter floss but they're not vital.


----------



## Alastair (23 Nov 2012)

I'd say to put the polishing pad inside the aqua manta and bit the fx5 as they soon block up and flow starts to drop. 
Even Hagen stated to me a while ago to avoid using the polishing pads in them when I had flow issues with one. 
As garuf says though stick pretty much anything you like inside it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hinch (24 Nov 2012)

mine has 3 course foam and lots of alpha grog in it thats it .


----------



## Richardblack5 (24 Nov 2012)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Media makes absolutely no difference at all to what you put into the filter. Noodles/ceramic and foam is all you really need. I like to add purigen and filter floss but they're not vital.



I had two aqua manta efx400 running and they were not good enough in my 400lt planted. I have not heard of purigen? is it a Seachem product? also what is filter floss?


----------



## Garuf (24 Nov 2012)

Filter floss is the very fine polishing pad. Purigen is a resin that removes organics from what and makes it really sparklingly clear, it's by seachem. 

I don't really know how much water the efx400's turnover but provided each one is around 2000lph they'd be fine, it's all relative to light ultimately, lower the levels of PAR at the substrate and you'll need less flow to manage the tank. If you're using two filters rated for a larger tank it's not uncommon else where in the world to run each filter only half full to make the most of the flow where the extra biological capacity would be superfluous, I've used this in the past but with one filter empty and it works well but in the end I packed it back with media and filter floss to polish the water, the flow loss was maybe in the region of 20% but I didn't really check.


----------



## Richardblack5 (24 Nov 2012)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Filter floss is the very fine polishing pad. Purigen is a resin that removes organics from what and makes it really sparklingly clear, it's by seachem.
> 
> I don't really know how much water the efx400's turnover but provided each one is around 2000lph they'd be fine, it's all relative to light ultimately, lower the levels of PAR at the substrate and you'll need less flow to manage the tank. If you're using two filters rated for a larger tank it's not uncommon else where in the world to run each filter only half full to make the most of the flow where the extra biological capacity would be superfluous, I've used this in the past but with one filter empty and it works well but in the end I packed it back with media and filter floss to polish the water, the flow loss was maybe in the region of 20% but I didn't really check.



Many thanks... will look into this


----------



## Richardblack5 (24 Nov 2012)

hinch said:
			
		

> mine has 3 course foam and lots of alpha grog in it thats it .



Many thanks... what is "alpha grog"?


----------



## hinch (25 Nov 2012)

its a pond filter media also known as sintered glass I believe


----------



## Alastair (25 Nov 2012)

http://www.alfagrog.com/


----------



## Richardblack5 (29 Nov 2012)

I purchased some Filter Floss and some Fluval Pre Filter Media.. I have found a shop in Nottingham selling Purigen  and keep forgetting to go and pick it up...So my plan is to have Filter Floss i the bottom tray, my Noodles in the middle tray and Pre Filter Media in the top tray Is this right? . I think the Purigen can go in the middle tray also?


----------



## Alastair (29 Nov 2012)

I'd really not bother too much with filter floss but if your going to anyway, stick the purigen in with that too in the bottom tray and just fill the two top trays with bio media. The 6 blocks of foam act as a pre filter anyway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richardblack5 (29 Nov 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> I'd really not bother too much with filter floss but if your going to anyway, stick the purigen in with that too in the bottom tray and just fill the two top trays with bio media. The 6 blocks of foam act as a pre filter anyway
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Okay thanks


----------



## hinch (30 Nov 2012)

consdering how often floss needs changing tbh i'd not put it in the bottom as every week you'll be dismantling the filter it'll drive you nuts. personally i'd put it on the top so i only had to open the filter to replace it rather than lift it all out and what not (the fx5 weighs a tonne when full)


----------

